# Nooks and Crannies



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

These are two very different questions but my gut feeling is that they might have similar answers.

1. What sort of thing could you apply to a prop that would creep into a seam or where you have two things glued together that would fill in just enough to make it look like they were made from a single object? Say, if you glued a piece of carved foam to wood, and you want it to look like it was all carved from one piece of wood? Or two pieces of foam, glued together, or found objects, etc.

2. What would you use to imitate the way that dust and oil and stuff seems to find its way into nooks and crannies and "gunk it up?" Not slimy so much as grungey and dusty. Is there any shortcut to that "sitting around for a loooong time" look? I don't mean rust or patina or decay, I mean buildup of crud. If I can find a good photo for reference I will post it.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

You can buy a bag of cellulous insulation, filter out all bul the finest particles and stuff it into the nooks and crannies. It's a fairly dark gray color. Mix it with glue or paper mache paste, depending on into what you are stuffing it.

If the color isn't exactly to your taste, a wash of paint might do the trick, especially before your binding agent of choice has dried. The fiber will absorb the color well.

Cavaet: Definitely try this out on a test piece before committing to your project.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks. Any ideas for something I could just brush on?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For sealing seams between pieces of foam, we've used joint compound or spackle, sanded lightly, then painted. It does an excellent job of hiding a seam.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

May we ask what it is your making?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

One thing is a sign, with layers of foam glued here and there. The effect I want is to make it look like it was made from a single piece. I don't have pix but it seems like I want this same kind of thing all the time for different props.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Monster Mud, which is just latex paint mixed with joint compound. Or, use wood filler...or wood glue mixed with sawdust.

2. Paint wash (half water / half latex paint in greens, browns, and blacks) sprayed onto a prop using a hand held pump garden sprayer. Coat the prop and let it run, then throw or sprinkle Quickcrete onto the wet surface. The paint/water mix will hold the concrete to the prop until it dries. Instant dust / grunge that won't come off the prop. You can use an old sock or some cheese cloth to hold the concrete powder as you shake it over your prop.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

If you haven't painted it, you could put painter's tape over it and paint it, gets rid of the seam ( we do it on our sets in shows when two pieces of wood don't match up)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. But I mean fairly detailed stuff. I remember now that some of you have mentioned Sculpt or Coat, a product I know nothing about. Would that help?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Some good pictures would be needed if you are looking for a very specific answer.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'll look for some. Mostly it's a look I have in mind that other people's props (or the real things) often have.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Model Magic. Caulking. Plaster mixed with mud and sand. dust= baby powder.


----------

